
The Silicon Valley paradox: one in four people are at risk of hunger - downvote_me
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/dec/12/the-silicon-valley-paradox-one-in-four-people-are-at-risk-of-hunger
======
bob_theslob646
There are so many smart minds concentrated in one area, why is not possible
for them to solve this?

~~~
smn1234
It's a difficult problem, to be sure.

How'll the smart minds build a product or mechanism to solve for this problem
and what'll be the business model that sustains them to pay office rent &
salaries?

There are soup kitchens and food drives and all manners of donations to feed
the poor and hungry. Religious communities play a big role in this.

How can hunger be properly defined? Is it the same between any two people, a
population, all of humanity? How do you measure? Does consuming a bag of chips
satisfy hunger? Am I being too pedantic?

Perhaps the money and food isn't getting to the right people properly ...
perhaps very inefficiently with significant added cost?

The other side of this is to look at how much food a typical American wastes.
Portions are too big, food is becoming more and more "affordable," and large
amounts of it get thrown away. Is food waste all that bad in the context that
it decomposes and returns into the earth, returning its nutrients, despite not
feeding someone?

<aside> The other day I was making a salad and wanted to experiment with
flavors by adding some apple to my creation. I used a peeler to remove and
discard the skin and then shaved some of the fruit directly into the salad. I
eventually decided there was plenty of apple in my salad and any more would
make it too sour. So, I tossed the fruit, noticing that probably 2/3 of it
remained. I stopped to think about this. I also got to thinking about how the
top-rated, "gastronomic" restaurants must be throwing out plenty of fruits and
veggies without using them entirely. Perhaps it's seen to be an insignificant
cost to them due to item menu price and overall expected margin, but rather a
far greater perceived benefit of using _fresher_ ingredients with every meal
that's prepared?

Society has started eating for taste, not for just energy / calories, and this
probably contributes to even more food waste.

~~~
bob_theslob646
>What'll be the business model? Instead of being a business, why not eradicate
the problem completely? Unfortunately we as a society are obsessed with
"treating" problems rather than "curing." Why are there not rewards or payouts
to solve social problems like these?

>What'll be the business model?

Great question. I think the government could easily reward people/corporations
for helping out since they primarily make most of their money off people
wanting to live in an area.(Another discussion could be had on that)

I think there has to be an incentive.

> ..food is becoming more and more "affordable," Is it though? What type of
> food has become more affordable? Last I checked, healthier food is still
> more expensive.

All of your points are valid.

